# House at the end of the street



## SeverinR (Jan 16, 2013)

I really liked House at... until they made the veteran cop so stupid.

I quit watching it after the cop made so many back to back fatal errors.  

The only reason for the failure was to further the story, not even a cop just out of the academy would make such basic errors.  

Within minutes of a fairly good movie with a interesting twist on the normal suspense horror genre, to throw it all away for plot driven actions rather then realistic actions that would be taken.  

Simply enough, had the cop followed all proper channels, he could still have been killed off and would have been more realistic.  Simple research would have shown what even the least trained cop would have done.


----------

